# Candice Swanepoel - Betsey Johnson Spring/Summer 2008 - (x34)



## Kurupt (23 Aug. 2011)

*Backstage*




 

​


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Aug. 2011)

backstage gefallen sie mir am besten ...  :thx:


----------



## congo64 (25 Aug. 2011)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> backstage gefallen sie mir am besten ...  :thx:



sehe ich auch so - aber auch die "offiziellen" sind gut


----------



## koftus89 (17 Okt. 2012)

und wo ist sie im sommer dann für mich so zu sehen?


----------

